# Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

What you see here might just be the best compromise out there for those seeking the versatility of an SUV or minivan yet wanting the elegance of a fine motorcar and the performance of something sporting. The A6 Avant plays many roles while at the same time providing the latest technology in a rigid shell that’ll still haul five passengers and plenty of gear. Recently while in Italy, Fourtitude had a chance to take its first look at a European market A6 with the top-of-the line 4.2-liter V8 engine and de rigueur interior by Audi Exclusive.
Let’s start with the bad news. When the A6 Avant begins materializing in US dealerships shortly, you won’t have the choice of this 330 bhp 4.2-liter V8, as the new 3.2 V6 with FSI will be the only engine option for now. When hammered about the sole engine choice, Audi product planners quickly pointed out that the potential US sales numbers don’t really seem to justify the added cost of entry for a 4.2 Avant.
* Full Story *


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer ([email protected])*

[homer] mmmm color center display and paddles for tip tronic.... d'oh [/homer]








good write up, nice teaser. can't wait till these cars hit u.s. ground but on the same token, sad to see the allroads run come to an end.


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer ([email protected])*









Nice but won't it make a huge bright glare on the windshield like we already see in this pic (top right)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer (false_vapor)*

I didn't notice a problem with reflection while driving it. The lighting when I was shooting wasgetting kinda funky. We had all afternoon to shoot cars, though I had a ton of cars to shoot (we've already featured the A6, Sport quattro and Quattro with more to come). That was the last car I shot and the sun was literally setting. That particular shot is out of focus and not that great, but I used it anyway so you could see the dash. Honestly, I perceived no viewing problem on the car.
BTW, I love the paddles. I wish they were standard, or at least standard on sport package cars.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BTW, I love the paddles. I wish they were standard, or at least standard on sport package cars.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer (AudiVwMeister)*

Amaretto is heaven. Bring it on all the cars here.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer (false_vapor)*

Amaretto interior looks really














in A6. I just think there is no perfect time than this for AoA to debut TDIs with all those Sportback and Avants on our shore.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Driven: A6 4.2 Avant quattro - A Refined Roleplayer (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_Amaretto is heaven. Bring it on all the cars here.

Yes! Why only the A8 and A6? This interior belongs in the S4 too!


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

North American A6s were kinda funny looking though. Amaretto interior on the A8 has matching headliner while Amaretto on the A6 still has the gray headliner. The only reason I got cream beige over Amaretto was for the matching headliner. Hopefully this will be fixed with the 06 models.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (JLoh)*

Good news, Amaretto can be special-ordered on any A4 as it is available in europe!


----------

